# Inuyasha: The Dragon Madin Roleplay



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 3, 2009)

Story Line

The story takes place in the Feudal Era and the Moder day Japan. Befor Inuyasha met Kikyo he met a madin that is the Dragon Madin. The madin's name was Marin a elven-demon. It is forbidden for him to met her but they do when they where only children. When They met when they where older again they fallen in love but Marin was to marry Sesshomaru do to the deal her father and Inuyasha's and Sesshomaru's father made. But Marin never married Inuyasha or Sesshomaru because she was killed in a war. Years past to the moder era where Marin is reborn but need help from a demon to be reborn. Marin reborn soul is Kagome but is she Kikyo's or Marin's. No one knows.

Characters

The characters are from the show and manges but you can make your own.

Character's File
If you need help with the file of the Inuyasha characters I can help.

Name:

Age:

Class:

Race:

Relatives:

Weapon:

Ability:

Occpation:

Love Interests:

Pet or Onwer/Retainers:

From:

--------------------------

EX. Character File:

Name: Higurashi Kagome

Age: 15

Class: Miko (Priestess)

Race: Human

Relatives: Mom, Grandpa, Sota

Weapon: Arrows and Bow

Ability: Dismissing Evil

Occpation: Student

Love Interests: Inuyasha, Koga, Sesshomaru, Hojo

Pet or Onwer/Retainers: Boya (pet cat)

----------------------------

Name: Yulinvansol Marin

Age: 15

Class: Demon Hunter, Madin, Elven Goddess

Race: Elven-Demon

Relatives: Darkin (father), Saika (mother), Vamp (brother)

Weapon: Soul Blade

Ability: Mana Powers

Occpation: Demon Hunter

Love Interests: Inuyasha, Sesshomaru, Cyrus

Pet or Onwer/Retainers: Flame

From: Feudal Era

--------------------------------

Rules.
Rule #1 No Godmodding
Rule #2 Fight Fear
Rule #3 Be Nice
Rule #4 No Arguing With the GM
Rule #5 Follow the NF Rules


----------

